# Injured young wood pigeon... Broken neck?



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently found a young wood pigeon flapping around on the ground. I picked him up and he fluttered but his neck seemed to be unable to support the weight of his head. He seemed to like it when I lifted his neck, being more responsive and opening his eyes. Another thing I noticed were short, heavy breaths.

I put him in a cat carrier with water, bird seed and a towel and he isn't moving much; just occasionally flapping his wings in fear. Does he have a broken neck? If so, can I save him and will he be able to fly again? 

Mark.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The bird may be suffering from a neurological disease or other disease and is unable to eat and needs will need help. 

Please do not give the bird a bowl of water that is big enough for his head to go in as he may drown. Can you gently dribble water with a dropper slowly down side of beak so the bird can be hydrated? If the dropper is directly put inside beak the bird could asperate.

Here is a UK rescue link for more info and finding help. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm 

Scroll down to paramyxovirus: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/conditionsaffectinghead.htm Supportive treatment is necessary if this is the disease the bird is displaying. *


----------



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I fed the bird water from a pipette, he seemed to respond and gulp the water (I'll try and post a video soon). How do I go about feeding the pigeon? I have various types of bird foods in my house. Also, how much water do I need to feed him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mpigeon said:


> Thanks for your help. I fed the bird water from a pipette, he seemed to respond and gulp the water (I'll try and post a video soon). How do I go about feeding the pigeon? I have various types of bird foods in my house. Also, how much water do I need to feed him?


*Here is a link (see above) on what to feed, and how to feed. Just check link on feeding an older baby.... http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whattofeed.htm 

How to feed: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/howtofeed.htm *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If his neck was limp, it is possible he was suffering concussion. Anything he could have flown into?

If you are on facebook there is a group of UK rescuers associated with the links Skyeking posted: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

A pic would be good, to better determine his age.


----------



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

Unfortunately the pigeon passed away some time in the night. His droppings were yellow. What could have caused this?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That often occurs with a viral and/or bacterial infection damaging the liver. We had a wave of illness which only affected our rescued woodpigeons and collared doves several years back. Some died with symptoms of yellow poops. Analysis of a couple revealed E.Coli coupled with a virus (probably adenovirus or a rotavirus), a deadly combination. Did not affect our ferals and homers.


----------



## mpigeon (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for your help, this isn't harmful to humans or cats is it? I have of course kept the cats in a differnet Room to the pigeon and washed my hands but I want to be sure.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No, it is not a zoonotic infection.


----------

